# CATSCAN OF ABDOMEN AND PELVIS! QUESTIONS!?!?



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been having stomach problems for about a year now, tomorrow I'm going to have a CatScan of the abdomen, and pelvis with contrast. Can anyone tell me what this contrast is going to be and the risks there are in this. And what the CT can determine? and just info about the CT in general. Thank you very much! God Bless!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003330.htm has info on the contrast used.They will look at the anatomy to see if the various parts look normal or not.K.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

CT scans are easy. I had to drink barium which was the worst part. I can't drink the stuff and apparently, I'm allergic to something in it, but most people aren't. They put an IV in and put some dye in and it makes you feel all warm, and they'll tell you that it might make you feel like you're peeing yourself (which it does) but you're not. It took about 5 minutes I think, really fast. They take the IV out and you're done.


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

It takes awhile to drink the barium, though, so be prepared. When I had it, I thought I was having my actual scan done earlier than it happened because I was drinking barium for an hour. Thankfully I didn't have anywhere else to be.


----------

